# لن يختبر القسيس عذريتي



## +ماريا+ (28 مارس 2016)

*مقالة :كارولين كامل 

منذ سنتين وبعد أيام من خطبتي وعودتي من الإجازة للعمل مرة أخرى،  وأحسب العاملين في المجال الصحفي على أحد التيارات المستنيرة في مصر، وبعد  التهاني والأماني استأذنت زميلة لي في سؤال "هو أنا ممكن أسألك ومن غير  زعل.. هو خطيبك يوم الفرح هيبات فين؟"، بكل عفوية جاوبتها "للأسف مفيش فلوس  نعمل شهر عسل.. هنبات في شقتنا أو ممكن نسافر بعد كدة كام يوم أي مكان فيه  بحر"، امتعض وجهها ويبدو أن إجابتي لم تقنعها وظنت أني أخاف الحسد على  "شهر عسلي" المزمع قضائه في هاواي. نظراً لعملنا معاً أكثر من سنتين، كانت  المساحة بيني وبينها تسمح بأن يستمر الحديث بعد أن انتبه الزملاء لنا، "يا  بنتي افهميني.. أنا بتكلم عن أول ليلة.. عريسك هيبات فين"، ضحكت رغما عني  "يعني هيطفش من أول ليلة.. هيبات في البيت.. إيه الأسئلة العجيبة دي.."،  فردت بسرعة "بصراحة من الآخر أنا عارفة إن القسيس هو اللى بيبات مع العروسة  أول يوم عشان عذراء وكدة.."، ربما كانت هذه أكثر لحظات حياتي اندهاشا  فانفجرت في حالة ضحك هيسترية، بينما ظل زملائي في حالة صمت مطبق. "والنبي  ما تزعلي يا كارول.. أنا معظم أصحابي في إسكندرية مسيحيين.. بس عمر ما جت  لي الجرأة أسألهم"، جاوبتها بكل صراحة أني لم أغضب على الإطلاق ولكنها  المرة الأولى التي أتعرض فيها لهذا السؤال، ومنبع دهشتي أنه صدر من صحفية  تتميز برجاحة عقل أكثر من آخرين يكون الجهل سبب في تولد وتصديق مثل هذه  الأفكار في أوساطهم. كانت المفاجأة أن كل زملائي عقبوا على دهشتي بأن هذا  السؤال راودهم كثيراً وليست هذه الزميلة وحدها، ومنهم من تقبل الفكرة كما  هي نظراً لأنها من طقوس وممارسات العقيدة المسيحية كما أخبروني، ومنهم من  قرر تغليب المنطق والعقل ولكن ظل من حولهم يصدقون ويرددون مثل هذه الأفكار.  أسئلة مشروعة على مدار العامين تجنبت الكتابة عن هذا الموقف، ولكن ظل  سؤالها يلح في بالي، كيف ينظر من يصدقون هذه الأساطير للمسيحيين، هل  يعتقدون حقاً أن العروسة تقضي ليلتها الأولى مع القسيس، بينما ينام زوجها  قرير العين في منزل أسرته، ويأتي في الصباح لإعداد الإفطار لهما مثلا! كيف  حضرت زميلتي عشرات الزيجات المسيحية وفي كل مرة تعود إلى منزلها وهي تتخيل  أن صديقتها العروسة ستنتهي من الحفل التي تعقب الإكليل أو حتى دون حفل،  ليأخذها والدها وزوجها "ذبيحة قربان" لرجل الدين تطبيقاً لنصوص مسيحية علي  حد ظنها. أي دين شاذ ينص على هذا! أي أب مريض وزوج عديم الرجولة يسمحان  بهذا! أي فتاة تقبل هذه الجريمة حتى ولو باسم الدين..! استطلاع رأي منذ  فترة ومن المنصة ذاتها كتبت مقالاً عن حقيقة القبلات داخل الكنيسة، فتلقيت  ردودا عدة وكان أبرزها "أيوة مش بتبوسوا بعض.. لكن العروسة بتنام مع  القسيس"، فعاد الموضوع إلى ذهني مرة أخري، فقررت أن أرجع لوالدي وأسأله هل  سمع من قبل عن مثل هذه الأفكار الغريبة، فجاوبني أنه لم يسمعها مطلقاً في  شبابه أو من أبناء جيله، ولكنه سمعها لأول مرة في منتصف الثمانينات بعد حمى  البترول والسفر للسعودية. قررت أن استطلع رأي من حولي قبل الكتابة فطرحت  السؤال أولاً على أكبر عدد ممكن من زملائي وأصدقائي المسلمين وكانت النتيجة  صادمة حقاً، الأصغر مني بعشر سنوات وأكثر، كلهم أكدوا تداولهم لهذه الفكرة  ويشعرون بفضول شديد حول حقيقة هذه الطقوس المخيفة، من كانوا في مثل عمري  وأكبر قليلا منهم من لم يسمع إطلاقاً بهذا الكلام، ومن سمع به لم يكن يعرفه  منذ الصغر وإنما منذ سنوات قليلة، ومن هم في عمر والدي أو أقل بقليل سمعوا  بها مؤخراً أيضاً كحال والدي. في حال أصدقائي ومعارفي المسيحيين انقسموا  لقسمين فقط، إما من يعرف نظراً لأنه اشتبك في مشاجرات دامية بسبب هذا  السؤال، أو من لم يسمع إطلاقاً بمثل هذا الكلام وسبب سؤالي هذا صدمة حقيقية  لهم، وبناء على هذه النتيجة والحوارات التي استمعت لها شعرت أني مستعدة  للكتابة لتوضيح حقيقة هذه الفكرة السقيمة التي تشوه بالتأكيد نظره المسلم  للمسيحي. عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية جاءت ما تُعرف بـ "الأديان السماوية"  بالذات بعد شوط كبير من الحضارة الإنسانية، ارتقى فيها الإنسان بذاته وقيمه  وأخلاقه دون عقيدة سماوية، ومن قبل الحضارات كانت فطرة الإنسان قابلة لفرز  الطيب والخبيث من الممارسات، ومنها الرجولة والنخوة أو حتى في أسوأ الظروف  كان الامتلاك جزءًا من طبيعة الإنسان فلا يقبل أن يقاسمه أحد ممتلكاته،  ولا يتقبل العقل تقديم الرجل لزوجته لرجل آخر ولو باسم الدين، حتى في معشر  الحيوانات يذود الذكر عن وليفته ولا يقدمها هبة لذكور آخرين. ربما شهدت بعض  مما تُعرف بـ "الأديان الوضعية" كما يلقبها البعض ممارسات مشابهه في  المعابد مثل تقديم العذارى للكاهن، أو ندر الفتيات لأنفسهن للخدمة في  المعبد، وغيرها، إلا أن العقيدة المسيحية تنص صراحة على تحريم الزنا فقال  المسيح "قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تزنِ، وأما أنا فأقول لكم: إن كل من  ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه"، إنجيل متي إصحاح 4. وفي   رسالة بولس الرسول لأهل كورنثوس الإصحاح السادس يقول "لا تضلوا: لا زناة  ولا عبدة أوثان ولا فاسقون، ولا مضاجعو ذكور، ولا سارقون ولا طماعون ولا  سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله"، وتابع يؤكد "اهربوا من  الزنا. كل خطية يفعلها الإنسان هي خارجة عن الجسد، لكن الذي يزني يخطئ إلى  جسده، الجسد ليس للزنا بل للرب والرب للجسد، ألستم تعلمون أن أجسادكم هي  أعضاء المسيح، أفآخذ أعضاء المسيح وأجعلها أعضاء زانية". إن كانت المسيحية  تُحرم النظرة وتقول صراحة عن اشتهاء الرجل لامرأة زنا، وتُغلق "أبواب  السماء" في وجه الزناة، أيُعقل أن تسمح به لرجل الدين..؟ المسؤولية الأديرة  وما تخفيه من أسلحة، حيث يمارس الرهبان اللواط سوياً، والراهبات يضاجعن  القساوسة، وغيرها من الأساطير التي روجها كثير ممن يلقبون أنفسهم بـ  "الدعاة" أبناء الوهابية وهم المسؤولون عن اعتناق الكثيرين لأفكارهم  المريضة التي تشوه العلاقات بهذه التساؤلات المختلة وهي السبب الرئيسي في  زيادة الاضطرابات بين المسيحيين والمسلمين في مصر بعد عصر الانفتاح وترويج  شيوخ "البرميل النفطي" لهذه الخيالات المريضة. الأكثر سخرية هي استشهاد  الكثيرون ممن يصدقون هذا العبث بالفيلم الأمريكي "القلب الشجاع..The Brave  Heart"  للمثل ميل جيبسون والذي يروي ممارسات الجيش الانجليزي أثناء  احتلاله إسكتلندا ومنها أحقية السيد وهو قائد الجند في فض بكارة العذارى في  الليلة الأولي من زواجهن، وحاول جيبسون حماية زوجته من هذا المصير فماتت  بعد أن ذبحها السيد. ولا أعرف ما سر الربط بين هذا الفيلم وبين العقيدة  المسيحية، ولكن يبدو أن عادة مروجي مثل هذه الأفكار الشاذة يستقون  معلوماتهم عن الدين من "هوليوود" وأفلامها باعتبارها الناطق الرسمي للغرب  المسيحي الكافر، ويعشقون ربط الخيال بالواقع ولم يستحي كثيرون منهم وهم  يشيرون لأفلام وقصص غريبة تؤكد أفكارهم. 

لست أمام محكمة، ولا أشعر بالخجل  أو أني مدانة أو متهمة بشيء، وكلماتي ليست معنية بالدفاع عن الدين، وإنما  دفاع عن إنسانيتي وكرامتي ونخوة كل من هم في حياتي ويهمهم أمري، إن كان عدد  لا بأس به من المقربين لي كان يراودهم هذا الهاجس بخصوص ليلة زفافي وخجلوا  من أن يسألوني، فأنا أدعوهم لحضور زفافي وصلاة "الإكليل" في الكنيسة  ويشاطروني البهجة دون أن تكدر صفوهم أفكار مغلوطة.
*


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مارس 2016)

أشكرك ياماريا علي نقل المقالة ديه ، قريتها ومش قادرة أقولك قد ايه كانت صدمتي 
مش بس من غباء وقذارة الفكرة ان ازاي أصلا واحدة تقبل علي نفسها كده؟ ولا ازاي جوزها أيا كان دينه ولا شكله ولا جنسيته يقبل علي نفسه يبات بره البيت ومراته مع واحد تاني؟ 
إنما اللي هيجنني ردود البعض علي المقال واحدة بتقول ما هو من تعتيم المسيحيين علي دينهم، بزمتك فين التعتيم؟ صعبه علي اي حد في مصر يشتري كتاب مقدس ولا حتي يقرأه كامل علي الانترنت؟ صعبه يسأل حد من أصحابه عن اي حاجة عايز يعرفها؟ صعبه يخطف رجله لأي كنيسه ويحضر ويسأل اللي هو عايزه ، هي الكنائس اتقفلت ابوابها في وش الناس ولا ايه ده احنا في عصر الانترنت والتكنولوجيا يعني مفيش حد عنده عذر دلوقتي انه يفضّل علي جهله 
ومش بس كده ، ده عذر أقبح واردأ من ذنب ، يعني انا مثلا معرفش كتير عن الهندوس وطقوسهم في الجواز ولا حياتهم عموما وعباداتهم ، هل ده يديني الحق اني ألف قصص قذرة عنهم اروجها وأصدقها واخليها كمان كأنها حقيقة؟ 
بدل ما اروح اسأل ولا اقرأ واعرف أفضل جاهل وغبي وكمان بفتري علي الناس؟ 
يعلم ربنا انا عمري ما شوفت ولا هشوف عقول بالشكل ده؟ 
الله يرحمك ياعقل


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مارس 2016)

للاسف روز العقول دى لسه موجوده 
وايه ناس متعلمه وموظفين كبار
انا قريت المقاله من كام يوم وعجبتنى بس استغربتها
 وخليت جوزى يقراها وراح انهارده الشغل فبيتكلموا مع بعض وبعدين راح سألهم حقيقى يا جماعه انتم كمان بتفكروا كده
فواحد سكت والتانى قاله الصراحه ايوه انتم بتعملوا كده حقيقى
جوزى طبعا رد عليهم 
 والموقف ده اللى خلانى انقل المقاله دى هنا
بجد تعليم ايه وهباب ايه وتقدم ايه وعقولهم كده  
دا احنا بنتأخر مش بنتقدم حاجه تحزن


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 مارس 2016)

طيب انا قرات هنا اشاعات على للمسلمين لما اقراها ابتسم وشكل العضو  الكاتب مصدق ومتحمس لكلامه جدا هذه النمونه موجوده 
ولكن شو دخل السعوديه والنفط نلف ونرجع نرمي مصايبنا
على السعوديه لا حبايبي السعوديين مايعرفون عنكم شي ولا يعرفون حتى شو هي عاداتكم ولا طقوسكم ولا تجي سيرتكم على مناهج الدراسيه حتى الامارات نفس شي اثنى عشر سنه درست في مدرسه عمري ما مر قدامي سطر عن المسيحين بخير او الشر  فاللي يعتقد ان جالسين اربع وعشرين ساعه نطلع اشاعات على مسيحين ونوزعها على كل مصري يجي لنا ياريته يستريح..سوء التفاهم اللي حاصل والاشاعات ماتطلع الا من ناس يعرفون بعض كويس ومستقعدين لبعض وانتم ك مصريين مسلمين ومسحين تعرفون بعض وتعرفون شو تقولون عن بعض وهذه ماهي
بمشكلة جبتوها من بره هذه منكم وفيكم شوفو لها حل وصرفه ويكفي توزيع اتهامات على الناس اي مشكله اجتماعيه اقتصاديه سياسيه تعتبرونها جايه من بره
ومتى بتعترفون بدروكم ترا ياحبيايبي التاريخ قدام الكل
والفتن كانت تصير من بينكم قبل لا يطلع النفط وقبل
ماتعرفون السفر للسعوديه..


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مارس 2016)

معلش هيفا يمكن تقصد الفكر الوهابى  
لكن هى بتتكلم عن عقول مليانه جهل وعدم تفعيل المنطق
ولم تركز على موضوع السعوديه اوى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مارس 2016)

*أول مرة أعرف إنهم فاكرين عننا كدة 

طب دا القسيس ممكن يعمل 3-4 أكاليل فى ليلة واحدة

يا بن اللاذينة  

:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مارس 2016)

*شكرا جزيلا للاخت الكريمة ماريا على الموضوع المهم والحساس جدا

في الحقيقة هذه الاشاعة المغرضة (واي اشاعة اخرى ) سببها ما يلي

1- الجهل .. تنتشر الاشاعات بسرعة في الوسط الجاهل والغير مستند على ثقافة علمية رصينة وعلى اسس ومبادئ قوية

2- الاوساط المعادية ( كل من يتأخذ لنفسه جبهة معادية للاخرين ) يكون مستعد ولو نفسيا لتقبل اي اشاعة مهما كانت لانها تحط من قيمة الاخر

3- عدم التثقيف الايجابي .. وهنا يأتي دور امؤسسة الاعلامية ومؤسسات الدولة في نشر الثقافة الايجابية التي تبني ولا تهدم

4- عدم الاختلاط .. يوّلد نوع من الانعزال والانفصام عن المجتمع المتهم بالاشاعة لتبيان حقيقة الموضوع وتفنيد اي كلام مغرض

أعتقد هذه هي الاسباب المباشرة لانتشار الاشاعة 

اما بالنسبة للفكر الوهابي والسعودية فأنا أجزم بأن العراق وحكم موقعه الجغرافي المجاور للسعودية قد تعرض اكثر من اي بلد اخر من الاشاعات المغرضة والسوداوية التي تمزق المجتمع
(حتى بين العرب والمسلمين بأنفسهم )
على سبيل المثال - الاشاعات ضد الشيعة (لانهم الاكثرية في العراق )


مع الشكر والتقدير
تحياتي


*


----------



## soul & life (29 مارس 2016)

انا اعرف ان البعض بيعرفوا كده وده من زمان يعنى من اكتر من 6 سنين اتعرفت على واحده كانت متعلمة ومش جاهلة وانصدمت انها بتقولى هو صحيح بيحصل عندكم كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وبصراحة مش هلوم عليها او على غيرها من الاشخاص لاننا شعب مش مثقف ودى حقيقة القلة القليلة مننا اللى بيحب القراءة وبينزل يشترى كتب علشان يقراها ولو اشترى كتاب طبعا صعب يكون عن المسيحين ولو كان بيتكلم عن المسحيين هيكون كتاب لاحد مشايخ السلف اللى هما اصلا مهمتهم انهم يشوهوا صورة المسيحية فى نظر المسلمين 
الللوم وكل اللوم على وزارة الاعلام ووزارة التربية والتعليم  لانه احنا بنوصل لسنة 6 بنكون عارفين كل حاجة عن الاسلام وده بسبب المنهج اللى محشو ايات قرانية وقصص اسلامية

التلفزيون او الاذاعة ليل نهار يذيعوا برامج دينية تثقيفية اسلامية طبعا مفتكرش فى مرة لقيت برنامج مضمونه تعالى نتعرف على الاخر تعالى نعرف المسيحيين دول بيصلوا ازاى عقيدتهم ايه ؟ فيبقا الناس معذورة لانه امر فى الخغا وممنوع اى حد يتكلم عنه  فخيالهم بيسرح بقا ههههه
وكل إناء ينضح بما فيه


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مارس 2016)

ولو اشترى كتاب طبعا صعب يكون عن  المسيحين ولو كان بيتكلم عن المسحيين هيكون كتاب لاحد مشايخ السلف اللى هما  اصلا مهمتهم انهم يشوهوا صورة المسيحية فى نظر المسلمين 
الللوم وكل اللوم على وزارة الاعلام ووزارة التربية والتعليم  لانه احنا  بنوصل لسنة 6 بنكون عارفين كل حاجة عن الاسلام وده بسبب المنهج اللى محشو  ايات قرانية وقصص اسلامية


*هو دة أصل المشكلة

شكرا جزيلا اختي الكريمة
*


----------



## grges monir (29 مارس 2016)

يخرب بيت كدة
دة انا لو مصدق مش هاصدق ان حد هيصدقنى فى التخلف دة ههههههههه


----------



## Vanishing_Son (29 مارس 2016)

*يا جماعة دا شىء عادى خالص مالص دا انا سمعت اكتر من كدا بكتيرررررر
خد عندك العقيدة المسيحية حسب افكار عمو حسن البناء و شركائه فى الملوخية
1- المسيحين بيعبدوا 3 اصنام مش اله واحد. (قديمة)
2- المسيحين بيشربوا دم بجد وبياكلوا بنى ادمين.(بعد كدا اتطورت وبقت المسيحين بيشربوا خمرا ولحم خنزير).
3- ودى بقى بجد فطستنى من الضحك الله مش هو الرب و مش هو God دول 3 مختلفين الله دا الحق الرب دا اللى بيعبده المسيحين لكنه مش الله و God دا الله الغرب مش ربنا ولا الله ولا الرب. (للاسف حقيقة وسمعتها من صديق ليا فى فقه وشريعة جامعة الفيوم).
4- وكلنا سمعنا عنها رأس السنة.
5- القسيس بيختن البنات (اه سمعتها كتير ولازم يكون سنهم فوق ال 16 سنه).
وفى كتير بس كفايه عليكم كدا انا فى مره فكرة اعمل موقع اسمه الدين الجديد احط فيه كل اللى اعرفه دا بس اعتقد ان لو عملته فى ناس هتعتنقه بجد و هيبقى دين ام اشرف الجديد.

عايزين ايه من مجتمع بيفصل بين الاطفال حسب ولد ولا بنت ويجمعهم تانى فى اخطر سنين عمرهم فى الجامعه.
عايزين ايه من مجتمع خلى اللى تغطى شعرها ملكه حتى لو جسمها مكشوف .. بقى حتت قماشة هتربط بينى وبين ربى(سورى قصدى الله).
عايزين ايه من مجتمع بيدرس تاريخ البلد من اول الدولة الاسلامية اللى كانت برا مصر(بالنسبة للبلد التاريخ عباره عن فراعنة و بعد كدا دولة اسلامية و بعد كدا عبد الناصر وجمال).
كفاية كدا اقوم اشرب نسكافيه احسن*


----------



## fouad78 (29 مارس 2016)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> *
> 3- ودى بقى بجد فطستنى من الضحك الله مش هو الرب و مش هو God دول 3 مختلفين الله دا الحق الرب دا اللى بيعبده المسيحين لكنه مش الله و God دا الله الغرب مش ربنا ولا الله ولا الرب. (للاسف حقيقة وسمعتها من صديق ليا فى فقه وشريعة جامعة الفيوم).
> 
> *انت اتفرج على قنوات mbc وشوف المسخرة في الترجمة
> ...



صحتين أنا سبقتك ​


----------



## soso a (29 مارس 2016)

ده بجد ده 
ده حقيقى يعنى 
ولا انا داخلت اتفرج على فيلم سخيف 
عمرى ما سمعت وï»» تخيلت ان ممكن فى حد تيجى على فكره افكار منحطه كده (اسفه على التعبير) بس اقل شئ اقول افكار منحطه بجد 

----؛؛-؛--؛-- 
شكرا لنقلك الموضوع اللى بجد اول مره اسمع بيه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مارس 2016)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> *
> 5- القسيس بيختن البنات (اه سمعتها كتير ولازم يكون سنهم فوق ال 16 سنه).
> *[/COLOR]



:thnk0001:​*بالبنج و لا من غير بنج ؟​*:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مارس 2016)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> *
> 3- ودى بقى بجد فطستنى من الضحك الله مش هو الرب و مش هو God دول 3 مختلفين الله دا الحق الرب دا اللى بيعبده المسيحين لكنه مش الله و God دا الله الغرب مش ربنا ولا الله ولا الرب. (للاسف حقيقة وسمعتها من صديق ليا فى فقه وشريعة جامعة الفيوم).*


 *[FONT=&quot]صاحبك بتاع الفقه والشريعة كلامه صحيح تماماً – حسب معتقده هو*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن (الله) عنده فى قرآنه لايُترجم الى [/FONT]**GOD**[FONT=&quot] - بل يُكتب ويُنطق [/FONT]**Allah **[FONT=&quot] - [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا يعنى أنه لا يعرف [/FONT]**GOD**[FONT=&quot] هذا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و ( رب ) لم تأت أبداً فى قرآنه بألف ولآم التعريف (الرب) ولا يعرفه أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا مجال للشرح هنا – لكن حسب مُعتقده – اللى قاله صاحبك صح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة أن المسيحين بيشربوا دم وياكلوا بنى آدمين – دى عمرى ما سمعتها فى حياتى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك عمرى ما سمعت موضوع القسيس اللى بيدخل ع العروسة الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا عمرى قريتها فى أى كتاب أو موقع أسلامى مُتشدد حتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]متهيألى الحواديت دى مرجعها الى أن الطقوس المسيحية مُبهمة عند المُسلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيعتقد أن المفرو أن كل العالم يصلى زى ماهو بيصلى 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وبيندهش أن فيه ناس مش مؤمنة بمحمد !!!
[/FONT]*​ :t33::t33::t33:
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن مرة وأنا صغير سمعت أن المسيحين فى الكنيسة بيدهنوا جسمهم بمية حموم القسيس[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (30 مارس 2016)

*لكن مرة وأنا صغير سمعت أن المسيحين فى الكنيسة بيدهنوا جسمهم بمية حموم القسيس*

طيب كويس انا سمعت انهم بيقولوا اننا مبنستحماش خالص علشان الزيت اللى بندهن بيه


----------



## Vanishing_Son (30 مارس 2016)

*ما احنا في بلد علماء يقولون عن الكورة البفتا باول (Football)*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]
*​​[/FONT]


soul & life قال:


> طيب كويس انا سمعت انهم بيقولوا اننا مبنستحماش خالص علشان الزيت اللى بندهن بيه


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ دى ليها نكتة تانية *​​[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]بس هناخدوا فيها أنظار دى *​*
 [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مارس 2016)

الحقيقه الواحد فعلا بيضرب كف على كف من الافكار الى بيسمعها--
 عندى بئا فى الشغل فكرين ان المسيحيين بيطبخوا بمايه متصلى عليها -- سحر و شعوزه-- فلو اكلوا من اكل مطبوخ فى بيت مسيحى مش بعييد الجن و العفريت المسيحى يركبه و يحوله لشخص مسيحى بعد فطره ههههههه
 علشان كدا يخافوا ياخدوا اى حاجه انا عملاها-- لو شارياها من بره ممكن ياخدوا منها 
 طبعا سمعت موضوع اللحمه النايه بدمها الى بناكلها فى الكنيسه--(انتى مبتقرفيش؟؟)
 لا مبقرفش اصلى اصولى من اكلى لحوم البشر فبحس بتجديد و انتعلش  هههههههه اقول لهم ايه طيب  هههههه
سمعت عن الخمره و السكر فى الكنيه 
 سمعت عن البوووووووس  فى الكنيسه


 بس الحقيقه الحقيقه اول مره اسمع عن* القسيس قبل العريس*  ههههه جديده دى


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 مارس 2016)

ردودكم جميله اوى وفيها ردود تهلك من الضحك
   ونفسى اقيمكم كلكم بصراحه 
بس الحقيقه ده بيرجع زى ما قال استاذ عبود عقيدتنا مش معروفه 
علشان كده كل واحد بيألف بمزاجه ولأن الحقيقه مش واضحه 
واحنا مش بنتكلم عن عقيدتنا ولا طقوسنا الكنسيه لأنه بجد دى علاقه خاصه بين ربنا والانسان فمش فارقين معانا الناس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مارس 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بس الحقيقه الحقيقه اول مره اسمع عن* القسيس قبل العريس*  ههههه جديده دى


 *[FONT=&quot]يخرررب بيت دة تعليق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فرجتى عليا الناس [/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​


+ماريا+ قال:


> بس الحقيقه ده بيرجع زى ما قال استاذ عبود عقيدتنا مش معروفه


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا مرة قولت الكلا  دهون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"سول" أتعاركت معايا وكانت ليلة يا عومدِة 
[/FONT]*​:bud::bud:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]شوفى يا ست الكُل أشرح لك حاجة بسيطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قُداس الأعياد بيتنقل فى التلفزيون ...وبيكون مش مفهوم لغير المسيحى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المُسلم بيشوف البابا واقف بيصلى ( كلام مش مفهوم بالنسبة له )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحوالين منه ناس بتقرأ ( برضه كلام هو مش فاهمه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى بيلاحظه أن فيه ناس قاعدة ع الكراسى فى الكنيسة ( بتتفرج )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كأنه ( عرض مسرحى ) ودة بمنتهى الصراحة لا أقصد به أية أهانات طبعاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة لما بيدخل البابا المدبح ( هو مش عارف يعنى أية مدبح أصلاً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأوعى تقولى يقرا اكتاب المقدس ...لأنه مش مذكور فيه طريقة الصلوات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تتقفل الستارة على البابا ...وبعديها يخرج ..الناس اللى قاعدة بتسقف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صح كدة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المسلم بيركع ويسجد ورا الأمام اللى بيقرا بلغة عربية وكل شئ واضح للجميع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و بُناءاً على ما تعود وورث معتقده - صعب عليه جداً أنه يستوعب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم بتعملوا أية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أى شائعات تطلع بيكون عنده خلفية تُساعد على التصديق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لكن برضه مش لدرجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القسيس قبل العريس[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (30 مارس 2016)

القسيس قبل العريس هذه لم أسمعها قبل 

نعم تنتشر بعض الحكايات بين العامة بلاتثيت ولاروية مثل مايعتقده البعض من إطفاء الأنوار فى الكنائس ليلة رأس السنة وهيص ياعم الحلو !

لاتتعجب من بيئة تنتشر فيها الأمية بشكل كبير 

يعجبنى قول القائل للمتسرعين والناقلين للأخبار بغير تثبت 

اسمعوا منا ولاتسمعوا عنا 

الاشاعات مرض مجتمعى خطير


----------



## soul & life (30 مارس 2016)

أنا مرة قولت الكلا دهون
"سول" أتعاركت معايا وكانت ليلة يا عومدِة 


:thnk0001: امتا ده مش فاكرة حاجة عن كده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مارس 2016)

شكلك يا عبود كبيرك عديت قدام التليفزيون لما القداس كان بيتعرض ههههه
 او يعنى ممكن نقول  قعدت لك دقتين على نفس القناه محطه قبل ما تقلب على القناه التانيه هههه
 ايه يابنى الكلام الى مش مفهوم دا--- كل الى بيتقال قبطى و انا مثلك مبفهموش بيتقال بعده عربى و اظنى العربى مفهوم--
و الوعظه بتبقى عربى-- و بيبقى فيه سجود بردوا و صلاه  و دعاء مش مشاهده..
 بس مشهد الدخول و قفل الستاره و بعدين فتحها و الناس تسقف دى الحقيقه مشوفتوش قبل كدا ههههههههههههههههههههه
 و لا شكلى انا الى مبتفرجش على القداس الى بيتعرض فى التليفزيون و لا ايه
 انا لما بحضره لايف مبيبقاش المشهد دا موجود  يا عبود


----------



## Vanishing_Son (30 مارس 2016)

*مشهد ايه يا احبوا
دا في القداس حاجه اسمها تمثلية القيامة يا اوختي  بيكون في قداس القيامة 
والقداس بقي بيتعرض كله علي القناة من بعد عمو محمد مرسي رمز للوحدة
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مارس 2016)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> *مشهد ايه يا احبوا
> دا في القداس حاجه اسمها تمثلية القيامة يا اوختي  بيكون في قداس القيامة
> والقداس بقي بيتعرض كله علي القناة من بعد عمو محمد مرسي رمز للوحدة
> *



 اااااه هو بيتكلم على القيامه
 دى فى كل كنيسه بيعملوها بطريقه تانيه-- فيه الى بيطفوا النور فيه الى بيطلعوا بره باب الكنيسه و يقفلوه و بعدين يفتحوا و يولعوا النور--
اعتقد كل كنيسه بتعملها مختلفه عن التانيه صح؟؟


----------



## Vanishing_Son (30 مارس 2016)

واضح انك ساعتها بتكوني في المطبخ وصينية البطاطس باللحمه هتتحرق 
هي مش بتختلف هي الفكرة واحدة لكن حسب المكان لازم النور يطفي وحجاب الهيكل ينزل


----------



## ohannes (30 مارس 2016)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> *ما احنا في بلد علماء يقولون عن الكورة البفتا باول (Football)*


العلماءحاليآ شغلهم الشاغل ... ومصب اهتمامهم
وهم منهمكون  متقاطعون ومتضاربون  ومتقاربون
ومتفاهمون   
حول كعب حذأء المرأة... هل يعتمدوه 4سم ... او 8سم
حوار تم على شبكة MBC  منذ 6 اشهر


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (30 مارس 2016)

وين يا اختي تكلمت عن امية المجتمع  ..بالمقابل اكثر من مره اقحمت النفط والخليج والوهابيه=اللي في خيال بعض البشر في الموضوع.. حلو ان الانسان يكتب ويصحح المفاهيم المغلوطه بس الاحلى الصراحه والمواجه بين الاطراف المعنيه لو مسلمين ومسيحين مصر قعدو مع بعض وصححو لبعض سوالف والهوايل اللي يقولونها عن بعض احسن واصرف من ترمونها
على جيرانكم ..وعلى فكره هذا طبع الانسان يحب يختلق ويفتي في اي شي مايعرفه احنا ماعندنا اديان اخرى بس عندنا مثلا قبائل مختلفه وكثير مطلعين على بعض اشاعات
منها من مغرضه او سخريه او حتى لها اصل بس يتحور
ما افكر اسوي فيها فاهمه واقول ترا مش احنا اللي طلعناها على بعض هذولا المصريين اللي كثرو في البلاد هما السبب
والا ترا احنا نموت في بعض الله لا يغير علينا المحبه واقعد ارقع لنفسي ولمجتمعي وكل مصايبي احطها على ها المصريين..


----------



## Youssef Nithan (31 مارس 2016)

تابعت الموضوع بالأمس
و لم أتمكن من المشاركة سوي اليوم

لست أدري لماذا تذكرت السيد المسيح
و كلماته إذ لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلي الطبيب بل المرضي

لذا تعاليم السيد المسيح و أمثلته هي لمثل هؤلاء
إذ يبسط يديه لمثل هؤلاء .... يدعوهم بمحبة و إتضاع

يجب علينا جميعاً أن نقتضي بالسيد و تعاليمه
داعيين الجميع بالمحبة للنصح و الإرشاد

و شكراً


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]# القسيس _ قبل_العريس #*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا عارف انها لغة قبطية يا "حوبو" وتظل غير مفهومة لقطاع عريض وكبير جداً من الناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والستارة تعبير خاطئ – صحتها – حجاب الهيكل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والطقوس فى عيد القيامة تشمل تمثيلية القيامة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل الأنوار التى  تُطفئ رمزاً للتعبير الوارد فى الكتاب المقدس ( كانت ظُلمة على الأرض ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حد يصحح لو سمحتم ..[/FONT]*​ 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اااااه هو بيتكلم على القيامه
> دى فى كل كنيسه بيعملوها بطريقه تانيه-- فيه الى بيطفوا النور فيه الى بيطلعوا بره باب الكنيسه و يقفلوه و بعدين يفتحوا و يولعوا النور--
> اعتقد كل كنيسه بتعملها مختلفه عن التانيه صح؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]لو انا ساكن أمام كنيسة أو معدى من أمامها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولقيت المصلين خرجوا وقفلوا الباب وضلموها ..وبعدين دخلوا تانى وولعوا النور ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تفتكرى هقول أية ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأوعى تقولى اقرا الكتاب المقدس دة عندك ع النت 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم أن ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكُل تقريباً أجمع على أن حدوتة # القسيس _ قبل_العريس #[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يسمع بها من قبل ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> أنا مرة قولت الكلا دهون
> "سول" أتعاركت معايا وكانت ليلة يا عومدِة
> 
> 
> :thnk0001: امتا ده مش فاكرة حاجة عن كده


 *[FONT=&quot]متهيألى كان موضوع ليكى وفتحنا فيه سيرة قسم المباركين وأتعاركنا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والكل نزل لى وسن سكاكينه ...مش فاكر أنهى موضوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن فيه ناس هنا بتسجل عليا كل واردة وشاردة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن (يحضروا) ويفكرونا 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]# القسيس _ قبل_العريس #*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنا عارف انها لغة قبطية يا "حوبو" وتظل غير مفهومة لقطاع عريض وكبير جداً من الناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والستارة تعبير خاطئ – صحتها – حجاب الهيكل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والطقوس فى عيد القيامة تشمل تمثيلية القيامة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل الأنوار التى  تُطفئ رمزاً للتعبير الوارد فى الكتاب المقدس ( كانت ظُلمة على الأرض ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حد يصحح لو سمحتم ..[/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]لو انا ساكن أمام كنيسة أو معدى من أمامها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولقيت المصلين خرجوا وقفلوا الباب وضلموها ..وبعدين دخلوا تانى وولعوا النور ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تفتكرى هقول أية ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأوعى تقولى اقرا الكتاب المقدس دة عندك ع النت
> [/FONT]*
> ...


 ايوا طبعا تظل  و انا من القطاع الكبير و العريض جدا من الناس دول ---
 بس فيه كمان عربى ..
 كانت ظلمه على الارض دى يا عوبد وقت ما اسلم الروح.. دا يبقى الجمعه العظيمه -- لكن احنا بنتكلم عن سبت النووور
 و حسب علمى النور لما يتطفى  يعنى انه بيمثل  القبر المغلق الضلمه 
 و بعدين يفتحوا  حجاب الهيكل او باب الكنيسه و يتفتح النور-- دا رمزا للقيامه و انفتاح  القبر..


 مش هقول لك اقراء الكتاب المقدس هههه هقول لك اسئل واحد جارك او صديقك مسيحى 
او خش على النت و اسئل 
 غير كدا طبعا  لو لقيت ناس طلعت و رجعت دخلت ههههههه و انت قاعد تتفرج  ممكن تتخيل  اى حاجه حصلت  جوه  النور قطع-- بيرشوا علشان الناموس هههه اى فكره بئا--
 بس لو انت ساكن و الموضوع دا بيتكرر كل عيد قدامك اكيد هتفهم ان دى طقوس معينه -- و المفروض الموضوع يستفزك تسئل علشان تفهم --
 المشكله بئا فى الى مش بيسئل و يروح يفتى ...
 زى كدا مثلا بالنسبه لى لما شوفت صور الناس بتقطع نفسها بسكاكين--
 لما سئلت فهمت ان دول شيعه و عرفت القصه--
 حجات كتير اوى بردوا بالنسبه لى كانت عجيبه الى بستغربه اوى بسئل فيه --
 مش بروح افتى و يوصل الفتى للقسيس قبل العريس ههههههههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *خش على النت و اسئل*
> غير كدا طبعا  لو لقيت ناس طلعت و رجعت دخلت ههههههه و انت قاعد تتفرج  ممكن تتخيل  اى حاجه حصلت  جوه  النور قطع-- بيرشوا علشان الناموس هههه اى فكره بئا--


 *[FONT=&quot]أدخل ع النت وأسأل لية يا حوبو*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما أنا هنا أهون .... عبود فى قلب الحدث[/FONT]*​:t13::t13::t13:

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنتى وجودك فى حد ذاته مانع عن عوبد (الأنظار)[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]قال ( القسيس قبل العريس ) قال 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا لسة باضحك من أمبارح 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (31 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]متهيألى كان موضوع ليكى وفتحنا فيه سيرة قسم المباركين وأتعاركنا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والكل نزل لى وسن سكاكينه ...مش فاكر أنهى موضوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن فيه ناس هنا بتسجل عليا كل واردة وشاردة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن (يحضروا) ويفكرونا
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



دى محبة يا مستر عبوود محبة محبة يا معنمى :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أبريل 2016)

*
قريت المقالة دى ع الفيس 
وماستغربتش خالص للتفكير دا 
بس هى الناس دى بتفكر ازاى ها !! *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 أبريل 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> قريت المقالة دى ع الفيس
> وماستغربتش خالص للتفكير دا
> بس هى الناس دى بتفكر ازاى ها !! *​



حقيقى ربنا يرحمنا 
لكن بجد رورو منوره الموضوع والمنتدى كله منور بوجودك الحلو


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> حقيقى ربنا يرحمنا
> لكن بجد رورو منوره الموضوع والمنتدى كله منور بوجودك الحلو


*ميرسى يا ماريا ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى 
منور بيكم كلكم :**​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أبريل 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> * بس هى الناس دى بتفكر ازاى ها !! *​


 *[FONT=&quot]بعد الفرح ما خلص والمعازيم مشيوا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والقسيس روح ( على بيتهم طبعاً  ما سبقش العريس )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعروسة قربت تجيب لنا نونو صوغنن[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رورو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] داخلة تقولك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] يااااااه هى الناس دى بتفكر أزاى ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صباحك فُل يا " رورو " ... 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بعد الفرح ما خلص والمعازيم مشيوا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والقسيس روح ( على بيتهم طبعاً  ما سبقش العريس )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]والعروسة قربت تجيب لنا نونو صوغنن[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رورو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] داخلة تقولك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] يااااااه هى الناس دى بتفكر أزاى ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صباحك فُل يا " رورو " ...
> [/FONT]*
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ما انا محدش دعانى ع الفرح 
:t33::t33::t33:*​[/FONT]


----------

